# Weight pull training



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen a few weight pulls and get conflicting info on training methods.
Some yrs ago ( mid 80s) I did it a couple of times with a Norwich terrier. Total motivational!
I hear some talk about compulsion training a dog for weight pull. 
How common is that?


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a regulation track with a cart on wheels at my kennel and have held several pulls for various groups. I haven't seen Everyone who ever pulled, but from the small sample I have seen, I think a lot of very serious pullers use a compulsion.

I must say that the most compulsion seems to be used by Pitt owners and groups, followed by the AB groups. When I have had more varied, rather than breed specific, groups here pulling, there is a lot less compulsion. 

When I have had sled dog type groups, Huskies, Mals that is Malemute not Malinois, and mixes, there seems to be less compulsion and more reward related training. I certainly am not saying this is true across the board but it has been the case at my kennel in north Texas.


----------



## Kim Gilmore (Feb 18, 2008)

My Belgians have responded very well to positive/motivational training in their weight pull training/competitions. Most of the others I pull against are also motivational. Few APBT are compulsion, but not many in this part of the world


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info folks. It pretty much says what I've been finding. 
I know there are always exceptions but it seems the bully breed folks have the "do it or else" attitude and there Northern pulling breeds are in it more for the pleasuer of playing with the dogs. 
Again, just a generalization!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

It depends on the club rules. The club I went to did not allow baiting, corrective collars or touching a dog. There were no money pulls.

I only saw one dog ever have compulsion used and it was done appropriately for a specific behavior problem. (long story)

And I agree that northern breed folks are more relaxed and have more fun.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

A potentially dumb question, as I've only see one competition/demo (it was in someone's garage, all APBTs). What does one use as compulsion to get a dog to pull? Just makes me think back to reading_ Black Beauty_ or _White Fang_ in elementary school and whipping the horses or dogs, so yeah... :-k


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Maren,

Imagine having a prong on a dog, the dog harnessed to 1000 lb weight. Now the dog refuses to pull and the handler corrects the dog by pulling the dog forward on the prong. Assuming the dog doesn't pull, the handler would be pulling the 1000 lb weight by some metal spikes in the dog's neck. Weight pull can get ugly in the wrong circles.

But when weight pull is trained motivationally, by building up strength, confidence and a bond with the handler, it can be an awesome sport.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Maren,
> 
> Imagine having a prong on a dog, the dog harnessed to 1000 lb weight. Now the dog refuses to pull and the handler corrects the dog by pulling the dog forward on the prong. Assuming the dog doesn't pull, the handler would be pulling the 1000 lb weight by some metal spikes in the dog's neck. Weight pull can get ugly in the wrong circles.
> 
> But when weight pull is trained motivationally, by building up strength, confidence and a bond with the handler, it can be an awesome sport.


 
Well said Anne!
Another example of folks needing to show their control over a dog to boost their own ego as opposed to someone just wanting to have fun with their dog.


----------



## Kim Gilmore (Feb 18, 2008)

Prong collars or e-collars are the items of choice in compulsion training. My guys pull because they WANT to pull. Handler bond, desire to please and afterwards a game of frisbee/ball to top it off. My Belgian has easily pulled 2130 pounds (cart) and all because he WANTS to and LOVES the game. My little female Belgian is on her way pulling 1800 pounds (also a cart) at her first pull. My Belgian is but a handful of herding dogs to have earned the UWPCHX and the first (of three to date) Belgians to have earned a UKC weight pull title (my female Belgian is #3)

In this corner of the world (NW US) there are a lot of "unconventional" breeds competing in UKC weight pull competitions. Pit's are the minority for sure and have no doubts that in other parts of the US, there is a lot of compulsion.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gotcha...that sounds even worse than using compulsion in other sport (and I'm an occasional prong collar user myself). Weight pull seems like there would be a tremendous risk of injury, just like weight lifting in humans. A lot of dogs are very stoic with injuries. Usually if a dog who normally wants to do the work balks be it jumps in agility, bitework in protection sport, whatever, there's usually a reason. Why do it if the dog doesn't want to? Makes no sense to me. :x


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Maren,

I've only heard of one injury in weight pulling that was not related to having a young dog pull heavy weights. It was a major shoulder injury. I am not sure if I can dig out more information for you.


----------

